# Wogan Coffee



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Heard these mentioned on HUKD of all places, haven't heard much about them. They have a good website and claim to be the biggest roaster in the south west. Good discount on KG purchases an a good range of roasts.

Has anyone here tried them? Any recommendations on blends?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

there's a few posts about them if you do a search, havent tried them personally though.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Kilo prices are well cheap


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yea I did a search but not much on them here, so thought I would ask again


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Like the sound of that Kiln roast, and £12.50/kg + £5.65 postage.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Was looking at the Capitol blend myself. Fancy something a bit lighter at the moment.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I was talking to someone "in the trade" today and he said that some roasters have a massive mark-up on their product.

It looks like these people are more realistic in their expectations.

Ian


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm gonna be hitting them up as I'm currently trying to work through local roasters. Have a fair few on the list, didn't realize I was lucky enough to have so many close to me!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dont want to get into a discussion about what coffee is worth again

But Price sold - price bought at = mark up ?

Doesn't equal profit , as each business has a different set of costs , based on their size , location , investment , how much they pay their staff etc...

Just because person A in the trade has a set of costs based in Lancashire doesn't mean roaster B in the south has the equivalent set of costs....

Anyway ....

Give em a go Dylan , report back, always good to have people trying different roasters..


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I have ordered a KG of the Capitol so I'll report back when I have had a play.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Dylan said:


> Heard these mentioned on HUKD of all places, haven't heard much about them. They have a good website and claim to be the biggest roaster in the south west. Good discount on KG purchases an a good range of roasts.
> 
> Has anyone here tried them? Any recommendations on blends?


Had an oil infested flat white from their cafe blend and to be honest it was shite, even when I pulled it my self, perhaps the other stuff is different!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Had an oil infested flat white from their cafe blend and to be honest it was shite, even when I pulled it my self, perhaps the other stuff is different!


Fingers crossed


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Eyedee said:


> I was talking to someone "in the trade" today and he said that some roasters have a massive mark-up on their product.
> 
> It looks like these people are more realistic in their expectations.
> 
> Ian


£4.50 for a 250g bag, about standard


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I used them a few times last year. Java & MM, they were ok! Never had a roast date, just a use by date but they were roasted to order. They were really cheap about 11 quid a kilo plus postage. i tried them but not again as i prefer Coffee Compass , Limini & others .


----------



## keithwjones (Mar 22, 2015)

Riposo for me.

Keith


----------



## Clue (Mar 16, 2015)

I've tried a few from there and they should put a roasted on date on their bags but whenever I've popped in it had just been roasted, they roast small lots but daily and it tasted really good last time (bout a year ago). They had a good stand at the Bath Coffee Festival


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I recently bought a kilo of Kiln, and a kilo of Traditional espresso. I'm pretty sure the lady told me that both these were 100% Arabica but I reckon there is a bunch of robusta in the Traditional espresso.

I don't rate either of them to be honest, total Meh. I'd rather pay a quid or two more per kilo and get Rave Signature. Much better coffees go into that.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Just to bump this thread after 2 1/2 years folks.

I happened to be in Bristol last week & they were recommended to me by a local who I got talking to about coffee. The following day I paid Wogan coffee a visit & they have a shop attached to buy beans. I've no idea on roasting dates or how old the beans they have for sale in the shop, but you buy loose from them in the shop & they weigh it for you. I took the plunge & bought *500g of Kenyan peaberry for £7.50! *That's got to be worth a punt in anyone's book unless you care about the age of the beans & where they come from. You can also see what's going on in the roastery & they've been around for nearly 50 years so they must be doing something right. Extract Coffee is just up the road from them & I couldn't get in there to buy any beans (TBH Extract was a bit off the beaten track whereas Wogan is about a 5 minute walk from Cabot Circus & is on a retail car park) At that price they will be my 1st thing in morning filter & streets ahead of what you can pickup from the supermarket.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@Grimley if you ever at Extract again, just go in the main whs door (the hoofing huge one with hanging plastic fronds) and the sales area is right in front of you on the left. To the right is the training area and at 45 degrees to the right are all the big roasters.

Very knowledgeable and happy to guide you based on your likes, really geared more to web sales / wholesale and the sales area is really only a couple of years old.

Hope of help

John


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

That was closed when I went there. It was a cold day though. I may go back one summer.


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Bean







using Wogan for years and their beans are some of the best I've had from the many roasters I have tried in the past, my current favourite is Colombian and at £13 a kg collected or £17 delivered is a very good price, also had some Extract Original espresso beans recently, again very nice but considerably more expensive than Wogan.


----------



## johnb (Nov 6, 2017)

A couple of posts have mentioned Extract Coffee Roasters.

They mostly roast to order so they only carry a very limited amount of pre-roasted coffee. So f you are going to call in, the best thing to do is order online first, using code "pickup10". This code will stop the p&p being added to the bill and give you a 10% discount as well. Also write something like "For collection in person" in the delivery instructions box when checking out.

Orders are ready for collection after 3pm the day after the order is placed (not sure whether that would apply if you ordered very late).

I am currently enjoying their El Salvador Casa de Zinc (filter roast).


----------



## tommyp215 (Apr 2, 2016)

Just trying my first bag if wogan. This is excellent in milk drinks I will be reordering. https://wogancoffee.com/product/legacy/ Great price for £18 delivered.


----------



## japastie (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm very new to coffee but have been buying almost exclusively from Wogan since I started. I've been through most of their range. The Columbian La Laguna Reserva is my favourite single origin. Nice and smooth but with a chocolate punch and some zesty notes. I'm experimenting with the blends now. Currently halfway through a bag of the Legacy blend and enjoying it immensely. The prices are very reasonable as well. I'd heartily recommend them, although I have very few reference points at this stage, so my recommendations should be taken with caution!


----------

